# PH too high what to do??



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

my ph is 8.0 in the tank and right from the tap. i have a huge peice of drift wood in there which i recently got. would the drift wood help bring it down some or do i have to add something to help. i dont want my ph to fluxuate. i do 30% water changes once a week. its a 75g with 3 5inch cariba in it.


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

anyone??????


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

if your ph is high and doesnt go up and down it isnt as bad..

the driftwood will help a lot.

i would also add peat in your filters if they are canister, that will lower the ph as well.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

yes peat will help.... try letting the water u are gonna use for the water change sit for a few days in buckets ...


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

so a ph of 8 is ok as long as its not changing up or down alot. its been steady at 8 since i started the tank over a year ago


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

then you wont have a problem. my ph is about 7.6 and my reds are fine.

i suggest driftwood and peat. that will lower ph considerably.

if you have any rock dec in the tank remove it..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Flade are correct!...best bet is wood to lower down the ph...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

got wood?










sorry, i'm drunk....don't suspend me...


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

> if you have any rock dec in the tank remove it..


not necessary unless it is limestone or calerous....
test it with vinegar to be sure

Like everyone said...buffer your water with peat for a natural reduction in ph
or
Purchase an RO and run a mixture of tap and RO that suits your fish keeping needs.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

flashover00 said:


> > if you have any rock dec in the tank remove it..
> 
> 
> not necessary unless it is limestone or calerous....
> ...


oh ok I'll test it with vinegar, actually i'll put it in a salad and eat it...

Just kidding...I've never heard of this test....elaborate on your posts


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> > if you have any rock dec in the tank remove it..
> 
> 
> not necessary unless it is limestone or calerous....
> ...


oh ok I'll test it with vinegar, actually i'll put it in a salad and eat it...

Just kidding...I've never heard of this test....elaborate on your posts








[/quote]

drop vinegar onto the rock...if it reacts to the rock then its calcerous and will raise the PH of your water....if it doesnt react then you're safe.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

interesting...


----------



## sittnon18s (Feb 28, 2007)

where do i get pete pellets from non of my fish stores carry it


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

You can order it Here


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

mR. Blueberry said:


> got wood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats jokes,..i loggin sometimes drunk too... at like 4 am ,when all the night life is dead.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Flade are correct!...best bet is wood to lower down the ph...


i find your little sayn pretty funny and wrong (under your pic <--)___"From: LiVe FrEe Or DiE !!!"
____ just because you keep so many piranhas in captivity :laugh:


----------

